# Fww on Lee Valley/Veritas.



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

Fine Woodworking #230, page 60 has a story on Lee Valley/Veritas, for those who have an interest.:thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

...and?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

firemedic said:


> ...and?


Lol.


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

...and if your interested in reading it. That is where you'll find it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Is there a particular aspect of interest?


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

...huh?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

What's the reason for the thread? Is there some particularly interesting to the article... something for discussion perhaps? 


There are 52 weeks in a year, btw.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

and if i don't have the magazine?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Easy there Tom, cut Stripped some slack. I think what Firemedic is trying to ask, is what is it that makes this article so appealling. Being Canadian as well, I know the history of Lee Valley and Veritas tools and I love them and love the fact that they are Canadian. What is the basis of the article? Is it a history of the company, or a review of the tools or is the article of a different nature. I think they would like a little more information about the article in order to peak their interest in reading it.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I think they have done an in depth look at the company. The article is "Lee Valley Turns 35" with interviews and discussion of the company and innovations over the years. They did some audio interviews on their podcast and I believe there are videos on the web site.


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank-you Shop Dad.

I owe you a beer, don't let me forget.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Sounds like a good excuse to get back to Vancouver! They have a Lee Valley store there? :thumbsup:


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes we do.
Two in this area. One in Coquitlam as well as Vancouver.


----------

